# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  FLIR C2, thermal imaging camera for your pocket, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Teledyne FLIR LLC

Home page - flir.com/c2

----------


## Airicist

FLIR C2: Full-Featured Thermal Imaging Camera For Your Pocket 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> The FLIR C2 is the first full-featured professional thermal imaging camera for building applications that fits in your pocket.

----------

